# Speed bullet lubrication



## Spladle160 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm going through a me to me akios 666 mm3 and pulling it apart cleaning it relubing and assembling. It's an amazingly simple device and somewhat beautiful as such. I just have a few best practices questions as far as the line goes.
1. Is a tiny film of cals on the carbon drags correct? 
2. Do you oil the spindle on the gear side?
3. The speed bullet was greased. Grease or oil going back.

I'm not looking for any record casts, just a well functioning reel. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Spladle160 (Nov 20, 2017)

I think I figured part of this out. There is petty clearly an oil hole in the speed bullet. Think I'll grease the outside and add a drop of oil inside.


----------



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

I grease the gear mesh and places where parts slide against plates and oil the rest, anywhere the parts move against each other (except the drag washer stack).


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Cold_Beer839 said:


> I grease the gear mesh and places where parts slide against plates and oil the rest, anywhere the parts move against each other (except the drag washer stack).


Call the importer Joe Moore 252-995-6026 He will give you the best advice


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Nov 13, 2012)

No, especially not grease, only a very light film on outside if corrosion is a concern you grease the inside and your going to cut your free spool down to almost nothing, even with oil it will slow it way down. It's best if you just keep it clean. Put some abec 7 ceramic bearings dry and you will have a casting machine! 
Now if you just want to open up your reel once in a blue moon and don't need to cast very far, then fine, a light coat anywhere will work And remember (sand, salt, grit whatever) will stick to grease like fly paper! So If your on the beach, I wouldn't advise grease at all.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I just took apart my squalls yesterday.....I keep a thin film of grease on most parts except the spindle that get a few drops of oil.....speed is not an issue with fishing....I can't open the mags up fully without back lashes......in actual beach conditions...


----------

